# what's an affordable Caribou hunt?



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

What price range is considered "affordable" when talking about a Caribou hunt? I realize it depends on the person. I've started researching a bit and just want to know where the prices I'm finding fall into on the price spectrum.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

My buddy did one 2 years ago, no guide just a group of guys at a camp. His total cost was somewhere between 2000 & 2500 for the whole trip.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Just got back from Northern Quebec. Around $2500.00 sounds right. Not my cup of tea however.

ATB


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

winter hunt east of Radisson Qubec. Have to drive the whole way depending on weather between 30-36 hours one way. The trip there was half the fun, and a great adventure. When we went the daytime high on Thanksgiving day was -30F, A few camps: Kiskimastaakin and Mirage are the two best and well known. About the best time to go is over the week of thanksgiving and time to book for next year is now. The cost is fair, heated bunkhouses, wonderful dining hall with decent food. Can also hunt ptarmagen for an additional fee. Gas is the big expense, a few hidden fees such as firearm registration at boarder about 100.00, After the first 15 hours its very unforgiving if you have car problems, no towns and one gas station at the caribou outpost, basically a truck stop and a check station for the harvested caribou., really have to pack in 25 gallons of gas to get to the camp. Then there is the ICE ROAD, a gravel winding road which may sometimes be closed because of the ice conditions, I would recommend traveling with 4 guys and take two vehicles for safety. Anything else PM me for more details...Planning to go again in 2012


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Few changes since you went. Your caribou have to be quarterd with no brain or spinal column attached. In order to pass through ontario. So, if you want a cape you have to completely remove it from the skull. 

A simple quartering was $60.00 each. A cape was $85.00 (this does not meet ontario transport standards).

As for the road. Even in the freezing rain. I thought it was better than what we have here in Wayne county.:lol:

Beautiful country for sure.

ATB


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

My Dad and I just went last year..Being a teacher we had to go the last week in August before school started. Total tab with mounts when we got back ran us around 6Gs:yikes: Prices have gone up since we went but if you want an adventure its definitely worth it. Here's my thread from last year..PM with any questions

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=302249


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

I did the ice road hunt at a camp just down the road from the mirage. This was back in 2000 and it was dirt cheap, $900 for 2 tags and it included lodging for 3 or 4 nights. The thing I didn't like was all of the road hunters. It is the wild west up there, or at least it was 10 years ago when I was up there. One guy (not in our party) ditched his truck and had to have a tow truck come 12 hours to get him. $$$$$$ Also first and only time I saw furs for sale in a display case at a gas station. Ah lets see, I'll take a pack of smokes, a snickers and two of them martins you have there...:yikes: 
I saw guys shooting out of there cars, chasing animals with cars, it was pretty eye opening. These guys were purely after meat, you could get away from it, but it was around.
On the plus side, in the last real town, there was a "Canadian Ballet" The only two ladies (and they were the only two workers in the whole place) would switch between tending bar and performing. One would pour drinks for a couple of songs and than switch out with the other after her songs were done. During the day one them was also an elementary school teacher....different world up there.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Were they hot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

They had nice personalities......:evilsmile


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Swamphound said:


> I did the ice road hunt at a camp just down the road from the mirage. This was back in 2000 and it was dirt cheap, $900 for 2 tags and it included lodging for 3 or 4 nights. The thing I didn't like was all of the road hunters. It is the wild west up there, or at least it was 10 years ago when I was up there. One guy (not in our party) ditched his truck and had to have a tow truck come 12 hours to get him. $$$$$$ Also first and only time I saw furs for sale in a display case at a gas station. Ah lets see, I'll take a pack of smokes, a snickers and two of them martins you have there...:yikes:
> I saw guys shooting out of there cars, chasing animals with cars, it was pretty eye opening. These guys were purely after meat, you could get away from it, but it was around.
> On the plus side, in the last real town, there was a "Canadian Ballet" The only two ladies (and they were the only two workers in the whole place) would switch between tending bar and performing. One would pour drinks for a couple of songs and than switch out with the other after her songs were done. During the day one them was also an elementary school teacher....different world up there.


It's not changed much. Except the money that is.

ATB


----------

